# T. Amano's Private Tank- It's Big



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

why is my pool in that man's living room?

ahaahah


----------



## jwm5 (May 9, 2010)

wow...

even owner of ADA couldnt get that one built without a frame


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Does anyone have pictures of the filtration system on this thing? I have seen pics of it when they were just building it but I haven't seen and videos or pics with it done.


----------



## KH2PO4 (Jul 18, 2009)

I keep hearing many tout about the stem plants that Amano have just added to this tank that they are so tall and healthy from top to bottom. Would like to see them.:icon_bigg


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

holy yowza! ive seen pics of this in a magazine before. that DW is crazy

the plants would have to be huge!


----------



## KH2PO4 (Jul 18, 2009)

jmowbray said:


> Does anyone have pictures of the filtration system on this thing? I have seen pics of it when they were just building it but I haven't seen and videos or pics with it done.


Does diagram suffice? :icon_bigg

(have to scroll down...)
http://amania.110mb.com/Chapters/Tech/filter-hmf.html

Seems the pic doesn't load :icon_mad:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Imagine how many bioballs he has in there, like what? 50,000?!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...=1t:429,r:1,s:0&tx=133&ty=90&biw=1600&bih=735


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZqLz1xks-Y&feature=player_embedded#at=235

Skip to 3:50 for Amano's house/tank/filtration.


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks Philip


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

That is definitely my dream tank. He doesn't keep a blog that posts photos of his tank does he? He should get one of his assistants to do that.


----------



## KH2PO4 (Jul 18, 2009)

AzFishKid said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZqLz1xks-Y&feature=player_embedded#at=235
> 
> Skip to 3:50 for Amano's house/tank/filtration.


Ahh, those stems. Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## seadreamer (May 6, 2007)

Wow, that's beautiful. It looks different in the video, which I prefer. I think some of those plants he's talking about in the video (the ones at the top with the roots that hang down) are for sale on Aquabid. I almost bought some.


----------



## Akira (May 21, 2008)

AzFishKid said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZqLz1xks-Y&feature=player_embedded#at=235
> 
> Skip to 3:50 for Amano's house/tank/filtration.


That's a really really neat video. Thank you!


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow truly stunning tank. I could stare at it all day. I wonder how much CO2 he pumps into it.


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

And ferts!


Hi?uh... This is my iPod that I'm on..


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

One bottle of Excel, daily.


----------



## Akira (May 21, 2008)

10gallonplanted said:


> One bottle of Excel, daily.


This sounds about right..


----------



## Akira (May 21, 2008)

Steve001 said:


> In feet. 13.12 L x 4.92 W x 4.92 H
> More http://theaquaticgazette.com/2011/04/25/takashi-amanos-private-tank/


He's a short guy too!


----------



## ferretowner96 (Apr 20, 2010)

I would HATE to do waterchanges on that thing....


----------



## aelysa (Oct 20, 2006)

ferretowner96 said:


> I would HATE to do waterchanges on that thing....


He has minions for that sort of thing.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

aelysa said:


> He has minions for that sort of thing.


Yep, they do his aquascaping too.

But I wonder if an advanced system like that does its own water changes.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i bet there is a WC system


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

*some little known facts about Amano:*

Amano doesn't grow algae...algae grows Amano.

Amano can make a plant pearl just by staring at it.

Amano once made a successful planted tank from a toothpick and some lint.

Amano poops seiryu stones.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

guess who is raiding his sewer!


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

10gallonplanted said:


> One bottle of Excel, daily.


Actually---just tossing together some quick numbers--it appears that you would need approx 250ml per day at the standard dose--so, you are correct--depending on the size bottle you have. That also does not take into account the volume of the sump--just the ~2500 gallon tank. 

BUT, you probably already knew that.


----------



## d3snoopy (Apr 1, 2011)

chiefroastbeef said:


> Yep, they do his aquascaping too.
> 
> But I wonder if an advanced system like that does its own water changes.


I'll bet that it does it's own dosing, too.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

tharsis said:


> *some little known facts about Amano:*
> 
> Amano doesn't grow algae...algae grows Amano.
> 
> ...



haha, I had a good laugh. :hihi:


----------



## seadreamer (May 6, 2007)

LOL, excellent. He's the planted tank whisperer. 



tharsis said:


> *some little known facts about Amano:*
> 
> Amano doesn't grow algae...algae grows Amano.
> 
> ...


----------



## Akira (May 21, 2008)

chiefroastbeef said:


> Yep, they do his aquascaping too.
> 
> But I wonder if an advanced system like that does its own water changes.


 Somewhere in one of the pages it says the water changes are automatic.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

tharsis said:


> *some little known facts about Amano:*
> 
> Amano doesn't grow algae...algae grows Amano.
> 
> ...


LOL. So that's where seiryu stone comes from...


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

tharsis said:


> *some little known facts about Amano:*
> 
> Amano doesn't grow algae...algae grows Amano.
> 
> ...



haha...that's funny....

His poops probably comes out in 5 and 7 stone Iwagumi arrangements...


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

someone post Tom's 6000 G tank, quick


----------



## kineticcomfort (May 13, 2011)

looked up his tank, dont think its anywhere near amanos...

just looks like a large planted tank, a nice large planted tank, but just a large planted tank all the same.. 

amanos looks like a piece of living art...

I am more into scapes than just plants tho.. so just my opinion

oh and its 6000 liter, not gallon..


----------



## gagaliya (Aug 19, 2006)

to be honest, i like amano's smaller tanks more. The aquascape and plant arrangement seems much more intricate where as this giant tank just seems more coarse and rough. 

I am sure it's a very impressive accomplishment few in the industry can compete, but just by looking at it it doesnt have the wow factor for me as the dozens of his smaller tanks that are on display in the ada hq. Each one of them has a unique layout and just amazing.


----------



## kineticcomfort (May 13, 2011)

agree, I think smaller tanks accually have a bigger impact escpecially in a picture, in a big tank its awesome to see all the small parts of it, but it has to be more in person as I dont think photos do justice to something so grand...

I was thinking about this earlier as I just setup my first nano and the pics of that look better than my 75 I think, however when I actually look at the tanks in person the 75 is what I find myself staring at.. lol zoning out for an hour at a time... ahh tanks are so peacefull...

lol not that I am comparing a 75 to a 2500 gal, just a smaller vs bigger...


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

gagaliya said:


> to be honest, i like amano's smaller tanks more. The aquascape and plant arrangement seems much more intricate where as this giant tank just seems more coarse and rough.
> 
> I am sure it's a very impressive accomplishment few in the industry can compete, but just by looking at it it doesnt have the wow factor for me as the dozens of his smaller tanks that are on display in the ada hq. Each one of them has a unique layout and just amazing.


I know what you are saying. I do find his smaller tanks much more pleasing, however, that monster is beautiful in its own right.

If you search various photos of that tank, it has gone through changes. Some are better than others, one of moments was where most of his tank was filled with java fern, which I did not particularly like.

I'll take that huge tank over a Ferrari any day.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh and the the fertz thing, i totally guessed


----------

